# Robotics in a fursuit. Tail, ears, eyes....



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

okay, so I've made electronic things before with breadboards and such, and now I'm going to try to make moveable ears for a fursuit. (wont be putting into mine. meh. I'm too lazy) 

so what I'm thinking is a firm piece of metal that swishes downward at an angle. I'm thinking about running it on a track to keep it's consistency. The only problem is finding a decent circuit to switch things off at the right time. I dont want to burn gears or waste battery. I think a traditional 8 switch might work. I can take apart my Theremin to do it too.

I'm thinking something like a clock part on a breadboard might suffice.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-the-one-motor-walker/
edit: OOOH COOOOL DUAL OUTPUTS WITH ONE MOTOR!!!! I could make the eyes blink with a pulley system!

aaaand I think I know what I'll do. I'll have a push button that starts/stops it, then when you press again, it goes the opposite way. that's an EASY circuit, done with a simple motor. only thing now is to figure up a rig.


----------



## Loomy (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally,  I think it's easier to engineer something that moves with you using creative materials than to make something electronic to force it to move the way you want.  Let's say you want to make ears that bob up and down,  get some thin sheet wire.  It bends in one direction and if you get it thin enough it will move with next to no mass on it (A couple fishing weights crimped on the end).

Although that's just my personal opinion formed from both doing and seeing.

But to do what you want, you can always go with an Arduino!


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

well make sure to what a lot of totorials you can find loads on youtube


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2009)

Lion of the Sun http://www.lionofthesun.com/ is good at that kind of stuff. He'd know more about the kind of think you are talking about.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lion of the Sun http://www.lionofthesun.com/ is good at that kind of stuff. He'd know more about the kind of think you are talking about.



aww thanks!
I saw some robotic tail skeletons and they seemed really easy to make...


----------

